
Show HN: Craes, a fully asynchronous asset exchange written in Rust - freistil
https://github.com/dbischof90/craes
======
freistil
Hey guys,

I finished my first larger project in Rust today and would like to have some
feedback on it! Depending on the point of view the capabilities are quite
basic and the project currently resembles rather a dark pool than a
transparent exchange. The client can't query the currently active limit order
book yet and I have some "obvious violations" like storing passwords unhashed
in there but that's all coming, don't worry. :)

------
veeenu
Nice job! It's good to see Rust implementations in the financial domain. I
believe it's an excellent language with a bright future for many use cases in
finance (both operations and research) but I haven't really seen it used that
much yet.

~~~
freistil
Thanks! Yes, it seems very well suited for it. The financial sector is slow in
adapting new technology (with a few exceptions). We need to show what can be
built and how stable the new software can be. Adaption will come :)

~~~
veeenu
Very true. While I'm skeptical of things like the blockchain as "the main
course" in financial innovation, I noticed there's some general strive towards
getting things right and up to date on the tech side of the equation. IEX and
Alpaca for example. Whatever it may be, I see Rust on the forefront as its
principles make handling things like instrument pricing and managing orders a
real pleasure.

